# How to access FreeBSD svn repository



## kenorb (Nov 16, 2010)

```
> svn co http://svn.freebsd.org/viewvc/base/head/usr.bin/
svn: Repository moved permanently to '/viewvc/base/head/usr.bin/'; please relocate
```
This message is non-sense. It was moved from /viewvc/base/head/usr.bin to it-self?
How to download specified sub-tree from svn repository?


----------



## dennylin93 (Nov 16, 2010)

It should be http://svn.freebsd.org/base/head/usr.bin/. Take the "viewvc" out.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 16, 2010)

Thank you.
Reported the bug here:
http://www.freebsd.org/cgi/query-pr.cgi?pr=152296


----------



## Alt (Nov 17, 2010)

Its not a bug, repository is in /base, while /viewvc is a web-shell for viewing


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Getting '/viewvc/base/head/usr.bin/'and the error says:

```
'moved permanently to '/viewvc/base/head/usr.bin/'; please relocate'
```
It's just confusing that the message pointing me to the same location.


----------



## kenorb (Nov 17, 2010)

Similar: How to access port CVS repository.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Nov 17, 2010)

Nothing anyone on the forums can do about this. If you believe this to be an error, file e.g. a docs bug report at http://www.freebsd.org/send-pr.html so it can be solved by a developer.


----------

